# Help finding a old manual



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

sometimes you may have better luck searching by typing in the model number first then the brand name.
is this a solenoid or a rotary actuator?


pneumatic devices are usually made with three different switching methods!
an electrical solenoid actuated pilot valve, hydraulic actuated, or a pneumatic actuated pilot valve
with either one you have to have dry, oiled air supply! (and this is crucial)
water contamination of any kind can cause rust buildup that can seize the valves up and damage o-rings
the inherent weakness of an electrical solenoid actuator is that rust buildup can cause the coil to burn out.
hydraulic actuated systems require neoprene o-rings as most hydraulic fluids don't play very nice with natural rubbers and are far more sensitive to water contamination.


----------



## FTC (Oct 10, 2016)

I believe the model number is AC0404. It's purely pneumatic and uses a cam to characterize the output and a little pilot to balance the pressure across a piston. I'm trying to prove a point to a coworker and documentation helps.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

not sure if this helps or not

http://www.bsicontrols.net/specifications/ABB01/01_AV123/543489_D-APE-AV123_4.pdf

http://www.bsicontrols.net/specifications/ABB01/UPGRADE_PROGRAM/AC_AP_Conversion_Guide.pdf


----------



## FTC (Oct 10, 2016)

It's helpful but I was hoping for the original manual. Thanks for looking


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Another link to check out:

*HERE*


----------



## FTC (Oct 10, 2016)

The_Modifier said:


> Another link to check out:
> 
> *HERE*


 thank you it looks like some of those guys may have scans of the manual.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

FTC said:


> thank you it looks like some of those guys may have scans of the manual.


We've all been there, happy it may work out for you. 

Happy wiring!:vs_cool:


----------

